#    1 8.2  -6-3  -6-4.
!
            2011 .
 1 8.2. ( ,  2.0).
    -6-3  -6-4.
    ,  ..    .

  -  ,   !
  !!!!

----------

up!

  ! ,    !

----------

8.2.  14,  30.8.
  .   1 !!!
 ,    .      ,   .
     " ".  .    ,   ( 2011),    "  ".
,        ,   1-  2010,       "", . ***-    " ".  -  ,    " ",      , .  (, 1-  2010.)    !!!!
          .      "  ,    " (   ).
   !!!!

----------

-6-3  -6-4  , ?

----------


## ////

-6-3 ?   2,5 (2,5 42,3)

----------

!         .     .

----------


## //

> -6-3 ?   2,5 (2,5 42,3)


       ()     (-6-3)      .

----------

> ()     (-6-3)      .


  -6-4 ?

----------

6-4 (((

----------

.   -   -6-4  1 8.2?

----------


## Serge R.

-  -,  -6-3    -6-4  .    2.0.31.7  :yes:

----------

> -6-4 ?


     6-3.  ..       ,     6-4 .    6-3,    -<____>... .       6-4

   1   6-4       6-3

----------

> -  -,  -6-3    -6-4  .    2.0.31.7



 ,  -6-3          ?

----------


## Serge R.

> ?


  :yes:

----------

> 


 ))    70         ,  ? (    31 ))))

----------


## Serge R.

,     :Wink:

----------

> ,


 !!

----------


## marie1

> 6-3.  ..       ,     6-4 .    6-3,    -<____>... .       6-4
> 
>    1   6-4       6-3


  !

----------


## Ludmila17

!!!
1: 8.2 (8.2.10.82)
 ,  2.0 (2.0.12.2)
     ""((((
==.
  5  :
- -1
-    .-
-    
-    
- -4
  -   ,  ,    -6-4  -6-3
 :Frown:

----------


## Ludmila17

1 7:
   -   (  "",  " " - ,     , ).
    -  "",   -6-1, -6-2. 
 -  1 (-6-1, -6-3),  2 (-6-2),    (  1).
     ""   "  "(((((

----------

,  -6-3    ,  , ,   - 45.1.

----------

1000   -  .

----------


## Katyshka

.     "",   (     :Smilie:  )...    ?        ?

----------


## balabina

:Big Grin:  -  ,    .       -    .        :yes:

----------


## Katyshka

, . .

  . 1, 2  3     1,    4- ,  ,        .

     ?         ?

----------


## balabina

?       ?,  .

----------

, ,   ,    -6-3   ????  3.13

----------

,       6-3,   ,     -     ,    ?      6-4,        5 .    ?

----------

,  2011   ..     ?
 1 8.2  1, 2, 3....    ?

----------

) ,,      6-3 
 ,   !!!       .       - 1     , 5,6..   , !     - ?

----------


## Irisha

6-3         ...    .1  236  -          ...  210 -1     .   UFA  :
_"  * -6-3   **** ,  **** *** ***** * ***Ȼ * ** ***   * ** *  * *****, ***  ** **** * * * ** * ** ***   * *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** ****  ***,  **** * *210 -1  ***  ** * ( **  -1 *** ** 2 ***** * *210 **  ** 2)."_
    6-3,   ,  "    "      "     ..."        ...  ....   ?   ?  :Frown:

----------

,     1 8.          ,             .    -   ?

----------


## Irisha

/,         .      -

----------

?

----------


## Irisha

"   "  1,           (  )          ""

----------


## Irisha

6-3     ,         (   ). -  UFA  1  ,        2  -1...     UFA,   ,    3....4    .
   - ,   .
 ,   Check  UFA -   !!! :Smilie:

----------


## LissaR

-6-3     2011 .   !     ?  8.2 (45.3)      ?

----------

))))   ,          6-1 ?

----------

,       ,   1 8 ,   ?

----------


## TRIAN

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post53714531

----------

!!!      1   6-4            6-3 .     ?!!!

----------

> !!!      1   6-4            6-3 .     ?!!!


  :Wow:       6-3,     -  .     .     ?

----------


## TRIAN

> ......    -


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:        ,      ,     )))

----------

,  ,  +   ,   -6-2  ,      , ..     -  ,        512   - -->  10%,  0%,     ,        ... ,  - -  ??

----------


## Mariyam

6-3,        ,   .    ,   .   -       ?       .   6-2       .

----------

,       ""        ,   - ?

----------


## Mariyam

1  8.2.    ,     ,      ,      .         .

----------

, .          ( ),              .     CheckXML ,      6-3,   1 8.2          ,        .       ?    ?

----------

